# Can't believe how smoothly this jigsaw cuts



## waho6o9

Good review and the resulting cuts are nice to have.

A used a Bosch blade on my jig saw and was stoked at 
the results.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I agree. I have one of their jigsaws. With the right blade and setting it can be smooth and with another blade and setting it can be very aggressive. Mine has a little adjustment on the side. On one setting the blade just moves up and down. on other settings the blade rotates into the cut so the blade lunges forward for every down stroke. You can cut through a piece of plywood you're rough cutting pretty much as fast as you can push the saw.


----------



## CharlesA

Yes, this one has multiple settings from quick to smooth cut. My Skil had a two-option setting, but I couldn't tell that much difference. Bosch is a big step up.


----------



## Manitario

My dad wanted a jigsaw so I bought this for him for his birthday; he loves it. It's amazing what a difference good tools make!


----------



## JulianLech

I have the same jigsaw. Previously I had a Black & Decker jigsaw which cut rough and vibrated a lot. Bosch makes good quality tools in my opinion.


----------



## BoardSMITH

Remember, Bosch invented the jig saw in 1947 in Switzerland. The others are just cheap knock-offs. I have a Bosch jog saw I bought in 1990 and it still works very well.

Their blades have individually ground teeth as opposed to the much cheaper stamped blades everyone else uses.


----------



## MrRon

I've used Bosch jigsaws for the past 30 years and see no reason to ever use any other brand. My first jigsaw was a "scroller" by Crapsman. It broke soon after buying it.


----------



## wfedwardsjr

I have a Bosch jig saw and, aside from one issue, it is a great saw. That one issue is blade changeout. I don't think the model you are describing is like this, but mine uses a crank on top of the handle to tighten or release the blade. It's a horrible design. Anyone reading this-check the issue of blade change before you buy a Bosch jig saw. Some are really easy and some are a pain.


----------



## CharlesA

This one has easy tool-less blade change.


----------



## Earlextech

Over the last 30 years I've had two Bosch Jig saws! I wouldn't have any other!


----------



## wormil

I have an older Bosch jigsaw from before tool-less blade changes but it's a great saw, much better than any other I've used.


----------



## TheFridge

Is it like a rainbow in the dark?


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Add a zero clearance and it gets ever better.


----------



## exelectrician

I totally agree.. I also went from a Skilsaw to the Bosch and was I blown away. I simply could not believe how easily I went from a bucking bronco to a silky smooth swiss sewing machine with only one trip to the store.


----------



## Dutchmn

Thank you for the review, I went out and bought one of these today on sale at Menards +the 11* rebate it came to $115 and wow what a difference a good saw makes , I always thought my bad cuts were me not being able to use a jigsaw and now I know it was the saw.


----------



## socrbent

Although the Bosch machines are probably great tools like other Bosch products I own, IMHO a lot of the smoothness of cut comes from the great Bosch blades. I really noticed dramatically smoother cuts when I began using the Bosch blades in my Hitachi jigsaw.


----------



## dhazelton

I bought the barrel type after using a friends. Love it. Put a Progressor blade in it and it'll cut 1/8 inch angle iron like nothing. Just a great tool.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

I use an old black and decker from the 80's and I hate it. Like you said, I cut outside the line and plan to do a lot of sanding, filing, and rasping.

hazelton, how do you like the barrel type? I had my eye on that one, and it seems like it would be easier to control but might be a little harder to stay over the saw and look down on the line.


----------



## chairgal

I must let the group know as we have recently lost our old skil and its beyond repair. I recently bought a Bosch PTK 3,6Li stapler and its ideal for women to use, no great pressure needed. I use them mainly for attaching velcro on pelmet blocks to velcro the pelmet which enables them to be laundered.

If a job's worth doing its worth doing to the best of your ability.


----------



## dhazelton

I think the barrel type grip is easier to use, as you are pushing the saw closer to the work surface, instead of 8 or 9 inches above it which tends to make the saw want to tip forward when you push it hard. But I suppose if you have to push it hard you should just change blades. Only downfall to that model is that I can't turn the machine on and off with the hand I actually have on the saw as the button is too far away for my stubby thumb to reach. For me it's a two handed start and stop.


----------



## b2rtch

I have the same saw for several years ans I too love it.
"This one has easy tool-less blade change." 
This have a reputation of breaking, mine never break yet.


----------



## KelvinGrove

I have a Black and Decker I bought in 1982 (or there-abouts). I rarely use it because the cuts are so crappy. I always assumed it was the operator head space out of adjustment. I never considered the idea that it might actually, in this case, be the tool and not the craftsman!

Sounds like I need to add this to my Christmas wish list.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

> I have a Black and Decker I bought in 1982 (or there-abouts). I rarely use it because the cuts are so crappy. I always assumed it was the operator head space out of adjustment. I never considered the idea that it might actually, in this case, be the tool and not the craftsman!
> 
> Sounds like I need to add this to my Christmas wish list.
> 
> - KelvinGrove


Does it look like this gem?









If so, I'll second that it's the tool. That's the one I use, and hate it the whole time.


----------



## KelvinGrove

This one Bing


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Look pretty much the same, just mine is so much of a cooler color. I suspect they perform identically bad.


----------



## KelvinGrove

And I have never been able to figure out the 10 inch cord….. The cord on yours is much longer.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

Yeah, mine is longer, it's as long as the one in the picture. Still not very long, though. Maybe 20".


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

We've been using Bosch Jigsaws for years as the top performers, going back to the old barrel grip units in the 1980s
they have always been the Mercedes of Jog saw.

Yes, we now have two of the modern JS470E models in our shop. The easy blade change is just the icing on the cake. It is the smoothest Bosch ever! They are also now more affordable, they used to cost near $200.00 in 1980 dollars!

We've got a few mid 2000's DeWalt models we got just because they had easier blade change than the then current Bosch models, and were easier to find and afford. They are powerful saws, but problematic with things breaking, getting loose, and they were never has sporty and maneuverable as the Bosch.

P.S. here's my old timer;


----------



## Gene01

Charles, I got mine at CPO, too. But I got the old style blade changing system. It's a pain. But, I do love the saw, otherwise.


----------



## DonB

My son asked about Christmas '14, so I told him about my old Skil saw was about had. So my son got me the Bosch JS365 saw for Christmas. All I can do is echo the comments above about what a difference a good saw makes. VERY little vibration, solid feel, cuts fast, easy to control, nearly a "finish" cut and easy/fast blade changes. I continually send him emails about how much I appreciate the saw and what I used it for this time. It is a saw well worth the price, exceeds expectations.


----------



## roofner

I am wondering for a small shop can I get along without my bandsaw I no longer had room for with the baush 365?


----------



## Unclejimbob

Lowes has this same Bosch JS365 Jigsaw for sale now at $99, down from $129. 
Looks like it's time for me to upgrade from my crummy Skil!


----------



## Unclejimbob

+1 for this Bosch Jigsaw! Thanks to all of you who reviewed/recommended it!

I struggled with my Skil for years, hating it and thinking that it was my lousy technique that made it jump all over the place. Nope! This Bosch jigsaw proved that IT WAS THE SAW all the time! My pride is restored!

I'm in the middle of upgrading our window trim to Craftsman Style, and making one piece sills out of 2×4 stock, requiring some minor notching on the ends so that I have the 1.5"x1.5" side extensions off the sill.

The Skil jigsaw made a real mess of things when used freehand, and would have to be run next to a guideblock if I ever *really* needed a straight line out of it. I'd rather take out the handsaw and do a better job than use that pig again.

This Bosch? Definitely worth the extra money. It cuts like butter, nice smooth predictable cuts with no jumping or jagged edges… Just what I always wanted -and expected- from a jigsaw!


----------



## DannyW

I just got a new Bosch JS470E (the upgrade from the JS365 in this review) and am having some issues that I hope somebody here can address. The main issue that I have is the blade change, which I think is the same as the JS365. The spring on the blade change lever is super strong and it is difficult to pull all of the way back to insert or remove a blade. Also the blade itself is difficult to push in all of the way, and when released it only pops out about 1/2", it does not spit out like in the demos on YouTube. Are these things normal? Will they get better with time? I bought it new from Amazon and it appears new and unopened.


----------



## DannyW

Also the blower seems to have little if any effect at all. Other reviewers have mentioned this as well.


----------



## Ocelot

Seems like mines the JS260 - about 14 years old maybe. I don't use it often but it's great. According to the description on Amazon, the JS260 is 7.1 lb while the JS365 is 5.3 lb, significantly lighter. But I happy with the 260.


----------

